

'Fluffy and feathery' dinosaurs were widespread - tokenadult
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-28407381

======
tokenadult
The peer-reviewed journal article in _Science_ has a free abstract[1] and
editor's summary.

[1]
[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/345/6195/451](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/345/6195/451)

------
freshyill
On one hand, the scaly dinosaurs many of us grew up with were a lie. On the
other hand, big dumb lizards frankly aren't very interesting.

Feathers on most dinosaurs will take some getting used to, but I think they
have the potential to be a lot more interesting. Pop culture has a lot of
catching up to do. Even the upcoming Jurassic World movie is planning to show
velociraptors with no feathers.

I really hope my daughter will be as interested in dinosaurs at a young age as
I was, but if just wish I could show her more accurate dinosaurs.

